# Haven't been driving my cars lately because of . . .



## JoeBimmmer (Dec 30, 2001)

*this. *


----------



## triggs (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, a sweet ride you've got there! Please post more pics of your new ride! thank you for sharing~


----------



## civic34 (Nov 6, 2007)

That's one classy bike....I like the vintage look and color of it alot.


----------



## JoeBimmmer (Dec 30, 2001)

Here's the only other pics I have right now.


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

Very cool, congrats JB 

Today's the last day I'll be driving my car because the reg is expiried and I have to decide what to throw my $$ at first.

My street bike's broken


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that's a good looking bike!


----------



## JoeBimmmer (Dec 30, 2001)

Thanks ! :wave:


----------

